# Arcadia T5 help



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

Does this controller go with this uvb strip?? :whistling2:

Arcadia T5 Electronic Controller 24-39W for only £45.89 Reptile Centre

Arcadia T5 D3 Reptile Lamp 12% 39W, 34in for only £29.69 Reptile Centre
cheers

could i use the twin controllers with 2 differnt uvb % lamps? my beardie viv and cwd viv are next to each other so could i use the one controller for the beardies 12% and cwd 6% lamp?? or would it have to be 2 lamps the same uvb wattage etc?

also could i have a double controller and only use one light on it?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> Does this controller go with this uvb strip?? :whistling2:
> 
> Arcadia T5 Electronic Controller 24-39W for only £45.89 Reptile Centre
> 
> ...


This is correct controller for tube.

You can use twin controller with different tubes as you want yes.

If you use twin controller they will work with one light as we have these running in our reptile centre.

You will see this on our page
Arcadia T5 Reptile Lighting - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep that's the right advice.

It is fine to mix differing % lamps.

You can run just one lamp or two,

With the 24-39w you can either run two of a kind so say x2 39w or x2 24w or even one of each!

Most importantly though!!!!!! Don't forget your reflectors!! Running a U.V lamp of any kind and not using the correct reflector is kinda like buying a Ferrari and then Not putting any wheels on it!

Good luck

John.


----------



## AJ-Christian (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a double controller available if you're interested in it? Brand new and much cheaper than the one on sale at Northants Reps. 

Preloved | arcadia electronic double 18-40w t8 controller for sale in Plymouth, Devon, UK

Was selling it for £35 but could sell you it for £30 and get a postage quote tomorrow?

Cheers 

Alex :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Yep that's the right advice.
> 
> It is fine to mix differing % lamps.
> 
> ...


 
like this:
Arcadia T5 Reflector 34 inch - Surrey Pet Supplies

also how do you attach these to the vivs? 
where do you advise the uvb tube to be placed? at the moment i have mine going diagonally from top front right corner diagonally to left back corner (if that makes sense?!)


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

AJ-Christian said:


> I have a double controller available if you're interested in it? Brand new and much cheaper than the one on sale at Northants Reps.
> 
> Preloved | arcadia electronic double 18-40w t8 controller for sale in Plymouth, Devon, UK
> 
> ...


You're selling a T8 controller. They want T5.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> like this:
> Arcadia T5 Reflector 34 inch - Surrey Pet Supplies
> 
> also how do you attach these to the vivs?
> where do you advise the uvb tube to be placed? at the moment i have mine going diagonally from top front right corner diagonally to left back corner (if that makes sense?!)


I put a couple of screws through the reflector on the far corners. It's advised that you have them above the doors with the tube starting where the basking spot is so that the far end of the viv has less UV. It's also recommended that you get a tube 3/4 of the length of the viv. This advice is based on T5 lighting. So if you have a 3' viv you want a 24w (22") tube with a 22" reflector.

I can't remember what the reflector comes with and what the controller comes with but I find the plastic clips a much tighter fit than the metal ones so using the plastic ones feel more secure. You'll end up with both anyway so you can choose.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

_simon_ said:


> I put a couple of screws through the reflector on the far corners. It's advised that you have them above the doors with the tube starting where the basking spot is so that the far end of the viv has less UV. It's also recommended that you get a tube 3/4 of the length of the viv. This advice is based on T5 lighting. So if you have a 3' viv you want a 24w (22") tube with a 22" reflector.
> 
> I can't remember what the reflector comes with and what the controller comes with but I find the plastic clips a much tighter fit than the metal ones so using the plastic ones feel more secure. You'll end up with both anyway so you can choose.


First class advice and instructions.


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

im sorry im diy useless! does it have screw holes? or do i just attempt to hammer through it? :whistling2:
have to say surrey pet supplies have the best prices :no1: when i get paid i will be making a mahooosive order : victory:
just out of interest how come you dont post your vivexotic vivs?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

The reflector doesn't have screw holes. I use a bradawl to poke some through first and poke some holes through the melamine of the viv else it's hard to get the screws in.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi the advice is correct.

Fit the lamp in then corner between the roof and the front plate above the door. Fit as far into the hot end as you can so that the cool end has a gradient into shade.

And yes the Arcadia reflectors are pre cut to allow very easy fitting.

You will need two self tapping screws probaly 8-10mm long. It's really easy dont panic!

John


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi the advice is correct.
> 
> Fit the lamp in then corner between the roof and the front plate above the door. Fit as far into the hot end as you can so that the cool end has a gradient into shade.
> 
> ...


excellent, will get some screws so im all prepared!


----------

